# new here and confused or maybe just slow



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Could we do a list if who's single and possibly an age group. I'll understand if a lady doesn't want to give up her age,its not lady like and all.i


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

I'll start - 34 single and male. Oh and ruggedy handsome.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Jezzzz there growing them young these days....LOL I'm 12 going on 45


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I just turned 38...gettin old. LOL female...and probably ruggedly handsome as well...depending on who you ask


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Us young guys have at least one thing going for us.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

jandersen said:


> Us young guys have at least one thing going for us.


Trust me the old guys think they have that "one thing", too. Haha!

78 and self-absorbed.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

katydidagain said:


> Trust me the old guys think they have that "one thing", too. Haha!
> 
> 78 and self-absorbed.



Not according to Bill:bouncy:


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

35...but I still feel like I'm 17

And I'm almost single...why, you wanna be my next ex?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2012)

When y'alls momma goes to church and prays for you?? She's praying you never meet me.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

coolrunnin said:


> Not according to Bill:bouncy:


Which Bill? I'm a bit confused.


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Currntly shopping for my next ex.


----------



## MinerJohn (Jul 2, 2007)

44...99% single...Learning the ropes of this group as I go...So far it's A) Don't talk about vegetables B) Don't quote picture posts C) There's a lady here that some call mom I think who may be the boss D) ahhh well..you'll see..lol


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Old guys might think it but i can still prove it. Maybe i shouldn't talk to much trash the old guys may still be able to hand out an azz whoopin.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Single, female and 44..but some days I feel 18 again and others I feel twice my age. Just depends on whether or not I just got off from work


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Older gentlemen dont have to bragg...keyword "gentlemen"


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

jandersen said:


> Old guys might think it but i can still prove it. Maybe i shouldn't talk to much trash the old guys may still be able to hand out an azz whoopin.


The guys here will giggle at your bravado and recall their days of glory ; the women here will hand out more than an "azz whoopin" if you get too cocky. Welcome to ST.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

male, will be 37 in november


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

I was just playing, not trying to offend anyone. But for the record i meant for everyone to laugh at that. I did when i wrote it.


----------



## Brokeneck (Mar 1, 2011)

City Bound said:


> male, will be 37 in november


November's a ---- fine month.... Aint it Fowler!:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

No need to apologize ... it made me giggle real good.

I am a 42.75 year old unmarried female with three miracles (all girls) ages 21, 17 and 6.

:donut:


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks glazed i knew i liked you. Kinda spunky and pretty too.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

(((hug)))

Warm and hearty welcome to you, friend.

(((hug)))

:donut:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I am going on 45, and not married but dating my guy. And by the name you should be able to figure out that I am a chica.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

jandersen said:


> I was just playing, not trying to offend anyone. But for the record i meant for everyone to laugh at that. I did when i wrote it.


Figured that. And I was kidding--kinda--actually I'm 98.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm 62 and all broke down, male. As to the a whoopin, I had a cousin put a young mugger in the hospital one night, he was 71 at the time, cops had to pull him off the 20 somethin mugger.
ED


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Mr. Anderson, let me tell you now: we are all neato people ... but Katy is one-of-a-kind neat-o-est, for real.

:donut:


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I am single.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm female, one of the older ones at 57, but most days I still feel about 20...other times I feel 100, lol! Welcome to the insanity! 

P.S. Katy, I think when everyone refers to Bill these days they're talking about FarmBoy Bill, the others have pretty much disappeared.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Dang, I guess I'm going to be the old one of the group tonight. I'm 48 and female.


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah i was serious about the whoopin part. Although now I'm more concerned with katydid.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

jandersen said:


> Yeah i was serious about the whoopin part. Although now I'm more concerned with katydid.


Why? I'm 70 years older than you--I can't whoop anything. Yes, I lied about my age more than once--I'm 108. My 1st computer was an abacus...then came IBM punched cards and then a Commodore 64 which I bought to play with in my "golden years".


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> Mr. Anderson, let me tell you now: we are all neato people ... but Katy is one-of-a-kind neat-o-est, for real.
> 
> :donut:


I am mr. Andersen but Jandersen is pronounced like its spelled. My close friends call me jan, its kind a long story but it stuck.


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> Mr. Anderson, let me tell you now: we are all neato people ... but Katy is one-of-a-kind neat-o-est, for real.
> 
> :donut:


I am mr. Andersen but Jandersen is pronounced like its spelled. My close friends call me jan, its kind a long story but it stuck. And i think i like katynodid too, kinda scared of her though.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

A ruggedly handsome, inked man called Jan ... hmmm .... made me smile, nice.

:donut:


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Katydid i could feel the whoopin coming through my screen not buying the frail old lady bit.

Glazed glad i could make you smile. You have no idea how long i got called jan before i was ok with it. It doesn't really go with my rugged tattooed tree choppin deer huntin bear grinning look i work so hard on.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> A ruggedly handsome, inked man called Jan ... hmmm .... made me smile, nice.
> 
> :donut:


Glazed, you are too funny!!!!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

((((hugs for shannon)))

:donut:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I got a new tat Monday, the first ... my oldest miracle turned 21 on that day.

It is beautiful.

I had her Lao name put on my left ribcage (under my breast) ... I took a picture of her journal before she left for China, so this tat is in her handwriting.

:donut:


----------



## txplowgirl (Oct 15, 2007)

Howdy and welcome, 48, married but not fer long if he keeps his bullcrap up. Shame on me fer sayin that, I knew what I was gettin into when I married the ol goat. :teehee:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> I got a new tat Monday, the first ... my oldest miracle turned 21 on that day.
> 
> ...


:donut:




















:donut:

:donut:


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Very cool tattoo the ribs hurt atleast that on didn't take very long. My last one was farm life on my knuckles.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Yes.

The ribs hurt.

:donut:


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> Yes.
> 
> ...


Yeah they do i have a portrait of my parents on mine it was 6 hours of pure suck.


----------



## awhobert7 (Jun 1, 2002)

51 male. Nothing else to tell.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Brokeneck said:


> November's a ---- fine month.... Aint it Fowler!:rock::rock::rock:


Rock on!!! :rock: Better get a sissy bar with a seatbelt on the back of that cooler! So I can tie you too when you"re passed out...LOL Dont wanna leave my drunken friend behind and our birthday


----------



## Brokeneck (Mar 1, 2011)

Fowler said:


> Rock on!!! :rock: Better get a sissy bar with a seatbelt on the back of that cooler! So I can tie you too when you"re passed out...LOL Dont wanna leave my drunken friend behind and our birthday


Nah..... Its a special occasion Fowler..... And this one already has the sissy bar... We'll take this!


----------



## lemon (Jul 9, 2012)

34 single - I'm a lover not a fighter


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Well I think I am the oldest woman here, 51, single. 4 kids, two still with me

3 dogs, 6 cats, a pig, a goat and 25 chickens. coming up on the time of year I hate the most - winter. 
I can be a pain in the butt


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Brokeneck said:


> Nah..... Its a special occasion Fowler..... And this one already has the sissy bar... We'll take this!


Older men have the best toys. I'm driving...LOL


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

No, Shy! *I* am prolly the oldest - will be 60 the end of November. ----! I don't FEEL like 60 is comin' on! I'm still full of P*** and vinegar, too. Not really single, as Mr. M. is in my life, but I need to come here from time to time & check up on all of you!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2012)

Kids....


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

nehimama said:


> No, Shy! *I* am prolly the oldest - will be 60 the end of November. ----! I don't FEEL like 60 is comin' on! I'm still full of P*** and vinegar, too. Not really single, as Mr. M. is in my life, but I need to come here from time to time & check up on all of you!


Yeah, you rock girl. You are one of those mamas anyone would be lucky enough to have for a next door neighbor.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Why, thank you, Cindilu! You're a sweetie!


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Yep, they're just kids.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Female, not married and 54..... All I wanted to be was 21 but someone ignored that memo..


----------



## mama2littleman (Nov 8, 2004)

37, newly single again . . . I guess I qualify for denizen status.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

cindilu said:


> Yeah, you rock girl. You are one of those mamas anyone would be lucky enough to have for a next door neighbor.


yes Nehimama, the house next to me is for sale:goodjob:
I will make you a nice dutch apple pie when you have moved in


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

Female. 66 and married for almost 34 years. My mother once told me never to marry a man until you had hung wallpaper with him. I ignored her. This week we are hanging wallpaper. Next week I will be either a widow or a divorcee. 

Mary


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

hey CountryWannabe . . . . I understand about wallpaper.

First time I ever hung wall paper was after being married to (late) dh for about 15 years . . . after a day of expletive laden conversations & directions . . . we discovered we'd hung half the wall paper upside down . . . . the next room we papered, we hired someone.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

LOL may be some of you other kids can help me out with this age thing.
Im pretty sure Im about 19......but some how my kid got to be 31.....HOW THE HECK DID THAT HAPPEN?
I always think of myself as a big old teddy bear but The wild goth girls at the party last month acted like Im Charlie Manson........?


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

nehimama said:


> No, Shy! *I* am prolly the oldest - will be 60 the end of November. ----! I don't FEEL like 60 is comin' on! I'm still full of P*** and vinegar, too. Not really single, as Mr. M. is in my life, but I need to come here from time to time & check up on all of you!


Funny, I thought at 70 years young, I was the oldest woman that hangs around ST??

I have a nice man friend, and am not looking.

Annie


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2012)

My birth certificate reads 1948...but my mind says... 1968 lol....


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

48 and single.


----------



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm a 28 year old male. Sometimes I feel like a cranky old man in a cranky young mans body.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Male 66 Butt'ugly, dumber than a rock, sleep with Grizzlies.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Fifty five here , single and doing OK ~ Vickie


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Sourdough said:


> Male 66 Butt'ugly, dumber than a rock, sleep with Grizzlies.


I bet they dread that first hint of fall.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

iffn yer needin yerazzwhuppin, I can accomodate. I like it better if
Ya dont start no whuppin, there wont be no whuppin. 10/8/47


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Single 2/3s my life.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

sherry in Maine said:


> First time I ever hung wall paper was after being married to (late) dh for about 15 years . . . after a day of expletive laden conversations & directions . . . we discovered we'd hung half the wall paper upside down . . . . the next room we papered, we hired someone.


I have wallpapered several times before - DH has usually (wisely) managed to be out of town when that was happening, so I always press-ganged either my son or my daughter into it. This time he has no excuse, so we are doing it together. Problem is that I am really, really picky about the patterns matching EXACTLY - not only does he display a certain laissez faire about the pattern matching, he doesn't see all that well, so even if he DID agree with my perspective it would probably be a losing battle anyway. 

The worst thing is that he is an engineer - so meticulously precise in everything he does and says and thinks. Other than matching wallpaper patterns, that is...:bash:

Mary


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm gathering that "wallpapering" is slang for passing counterfeit money at the 7-11, right?


----------



## Catalpa (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm somewhere in that gray and murky territory that bridges the 40s and 50s. 
I bought my mid-life crisis vehicle last month, and it's a big, tough, masculine hunk of truck, to compensate for not having a big tough masculine sort of man around.
I'm only cranky if I have to be around too many people.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

23 and shooting the sh


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Raven12 said:


> 23 and shooting the sh


eep..


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I guess "shoveling" would have been more appropriate


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

it 

...


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

So I guess I should cancel that new freezer I just ordered.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Depends on what you are putting in it. Sheep or sh


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Raven12 said:


> Depends on what you are putting in it. Sheep or sh


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Lol. This is why I can't raise animals.


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Raven12 said:


> Depends on what you are putting in it. Sheep or sh


Raven are you female? Either way that sh made me laugh, nice to meet ya.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

*checks*

I've got girl parts!!!!:bouncy:


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Sourdough said:


> Male 66 Butt'ugly, dumber than a rock, sleep with Grizzlies.



Awww, SD, you ain't butt'ugly! You're actually quite a handsome feller - in a grizzled, SourDough-ish sort of way! And, dumber than a rock? I don't THINK so!!:kiss:


----------



## Cheri in NY (May 10, 2002)

54 and single again (going through 2nd divorce)....4 kids.. and.2 boys (22 & 17) live with me . 2 part time jobs, 2 dogs, 6 cats, many chickens, ducks, turkeys...what else you want to know? :bowtie:


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Cheri you must not live too far from me. I grew up in Stephentown


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm old enough to know better, young enough to improvise, and just anarchistic enough to flip you off if you object.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey!!! I am missing a sheep....


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

sustainabilly said:


> I'm old enough to know better, young enough to improvise, and just anarchistic enough to flip you off if you object.


I wanna be anarchy!!!!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Fowler said:


> Hey!!! I am missing a sheep....



Missing sheep? *Do* you think you c*o*unted them all? I haven't seen one aroun*d* here. Did you *l*ook all ov*e*r the farm?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

*M*aybe the sheep wandered *o*ver to the neighbor's far*m*.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Fowler said:


> I wanna be anarchy!!!!


Then you might be interested in 

ANARCHY UNITED, "Gathering disparate anarchists worldwide under a unifying banner."

An OK bunch. A little confused though. But hey, it worked for the "occupy" crowd. 

Not your cup of tea? How about APATHY INTERNATIONAL, ...Eh!:bored:

Part of my "motivational series" of T-shirts.

Or maybe something from the "tree hugger" line, COMBAT GLOBAL WARMING, EAT A COW


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

Y*o*u missed an "O"


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I would never miss an "O". I love "O"'s.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Is Mr. Andersen aware of thread drifts? Lol. I got to say "Mr. Andersen" in my Matrix voice.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

I guess *you* just didn*'*t *re*peat t*h*e sec*o*nd one *t*hen.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

The big smile is hurting my face from your comment, Zong. See? "O"'s are a good thing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

You gotta wonder, if there is a matrix, why not a patrix? Life is just so unfair in the combat zone.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm glad I still have my sense of humor. It's the only thing not falling apart or down.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Doodle I may need to confiscate your freezer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

Be brave little soldier!! I'm making a humongous calzone right now, and I'm gonna eat it just for you!! That should cheer you up! If you prefer, I can make a stromboli instead. The dough is almost done, it's still in flux right now!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

You better hide that sheep pepperoni before Doodle gets back.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

How about this for an age answer...I am at the age where health insurance is a necessity.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

dont feel bad Raven . . . 
have never ever needed medication, (well, except for 'self medication' . . . you know, wine, good scotch, etc- has always helped me . . ) have never ever had chronic pain, never ever need to be an outpatient for a 'procedure' and rarely go to dr . . . .

In the last 18 months, have had chronic pain- so bad that performing daily tasks were excruciating (now gone due to acupuncture, thank God, the Dr gave me tylenol & wanted me to wait for 6 months for surgery, no way . .) have had two 'procedures' (outpatient kind- not a big deal, but for someone who never has had medical issue, it's a big deal) one colonoscopy (what a lot of fun! NOT) plus just got dx'd for adhd . . . . at age 55. (at least it solves all of the wondering of why things went certain way my whole life)

I have never been to the dr as much as in the last 18 months. Never have had to go; never have needed them. . . . especially after watching dh die from cancer, developed a deep distrust of medical system.
So, I'm sympathetic . . . or, is that empathetic . . .


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Agent Smith i picked up on thr thread drift right away.As luck would have it I drift a lot myself.


----------



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

sherry in Maine said:


> I have never been to the dr as much as in the last 18 months. Never have had to go; never have needed them. . . . especially after watching dh die from cancer, developed a deep distrust of medical system.
> So, I'm sympathetic . . . or, is that empathetic . . .


I never really went to the doctor until I got insurance. I have to get a check up every year to get the best rates. Every time they find something wrong with me that I need medicated for. Last time they said I needed some expensive nasal spray. And then he yelled at me for not living a healthy lifestyle even though all my tests said I was completely healthy. I wanted to tell the doctor that there was nothing wrong with my sinuses and that I was just there to turn my head and cough.:grumble::bash:

I love my dentist though. She drives a harley and doesn't complain if I don't floss enough. :goodjob:


----------



## Vera (Aug 22, 2003)

Terri in WV said:


> Dang, I guess I'm going to be the old one of the group tonight. I'm 48 and female.


Bah, Terri, yer just a puppy  I hit 49 a good week ago!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Vera!! Where you been?


----------



## Vera (Aug 22, 2003)

Just here... puttering around, getting ready for winter (it snowed a few days ago), not socializing much anywhere. How are you doing?


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Good to see you here again, Vera!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

well LazyBum, I feel the same way about Drs . . . they always want to jump on something they see even if they dont see me but once every few years!!!

I hate going to the dr. 'Specially if it is in next town or city. Getting there, finding the place (the first visit) worrying about being late, sitting in the waiting room, makes me nervous. . . then they take your bp! At the age I'm at, I guess they chuckle and rub their hands when they see high nrs . . . . I bought a bp cuff (that's a sign of old age right there) just to keep them off of my back. At When at home, my bp is low -take it twice a week . . .(walk/jog, do calisthentics, pushups etc eat healthy, drink red wine, etc) or should I say, low healthy range. . . . at drs office it is high. I explained it to them, and every time I go back, I must explain it again.
I slipped up once, told them I smoked when in my 20s . . . . quit at age 28. . . .now am listed as an 'ex smoker' . . . huh? It was well over 20 years ago... When do you stop being an 'ex smoker' and become a 'non smoker' . . . . nowadays, it seems that the drs are motivated by perscribing drugs, not who you are and your own profile of health. Just my opinion . . . .
I like my dentist, too. She waves at me when she sees me, even though she only sees me twice a year, usually.


----------



## WildBillTN (Feb 1, 2006)

Single male, aged 55. Becoming more cantankerous every day.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

56 alpha male


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

l.a. said:


> 56 alpha male



lol!!!...


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Fowler said:


> lol!!!...


Now you stop that!......:bash:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

WOW. An Alpha Male. I thought those were extinct.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Raven12 said:


> WOW. An Alpha Male. I thought those were extinct.


There you go, thinking again, You should know better by now....

Repeat ,,,,,Thinking...No Good......L.A. Good......over & over


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Double Wowzers. A dominate male.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

That's hot.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

and he's not medicated...LOL


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Vera. so good to see you back even for a little while. ~Georgia.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Vera said:


> Bah, Terri, yer just a puppy  I hit 49 a good week ago!





Vera said:


> Just here... puttering around, getting ready for winter (it snowed a few days ago), not socializing much anywhere. How are you doing?



hi woman......you break my heart you do know that.i miss our Fuji fixes......


Sie sind die besten Fotografen der Welt. ich vermisse dich wirklich einen Haufen und hoffen, dass Sie Ã¶fter besuchen.


 :spinsmiley: :bouncy:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

> Sie sind die besten Fotografen der Welt. ich vermisse dich wirklich einen Haufen und hoffen, dass Sie Ã¶fter besuchen.


Thankfully there's Babelfish so I don't have to wonder.LOL


----------

